# Google- Lexicon Pharmaceuticals 2008 Annual Report to Stockholders ... - Earthtimes (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Lexicon Pharmaceuticals 2008 Annual Report to Stockholders *...*Earthtimes (press release), UKLexicon currently has five drug candidates in development for autoimmune disease, carcinoid *syndrome*, diabetes, glaucoma and *irritable bowel syndrome*, all of which were discovered by the company's research team. The company has used its proprietary *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

